# Getting pretty and cuddling.



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Betty Jo and Jenny love to cuddle. Jenny has a thing for playing scarf. 

They are even happy to play backrest for Katie. Cuddling is the best


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhh very cute pics of all 3


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Love them, they are so sweet 
Real royalty..


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh come on now! Your spoos are born royalty for sure!! How adorable; kids + spoos= lucky you! My kids are grown and gone, but my minipoo is right here by my side, hoping, just hoping, I don't take to playing dress-up with him. Cute pixs, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

Too cute!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

my gosh what gorgeous babies. The kids are cute too.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

*Yes! *

Thanks for posting Jenny and Betty Jo dress up pictures. Your daughter does a fantastic job of crowning princesses. I just love how the girls so willingly go along. I love dogs and kids! The cuddling pictures are very cute. Two very special girls you have there.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful! I have always admired your girls, they are an amazing color! The crowns just add to the appeal!!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Debjen, Winnow, Spoosrule, FozziesMom thanks. 

Chagall's mom thanks you provided me the laugh for the day. I'm sure that Betty and Jenny hope that the whole family never takes it us or gives it up too lol!!

Apoodleaday I'm glad you enjoyed them. I was thinking of you when I posted this thread. We think that they are pretty special too. 

Passion4poodles I'm glad you like the crowns my daughter loves anything princess (can you tell). In fact that was what she wanted to name one of them. Thank you.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I luuuuvvvvv your dogs!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you, I'm glad you like them.


----------

